# VOB nach AVI



## metalgear (30. Oktober 2005)

Hallo @ all 

Ich weiss, dass es zu diesem Thema bereits einen *Thread* gibt, aber irgendwie komm ich da auf keinen grünen Zweig. 

Ich suche schlichtweg ein Tool, mit dem ich *.VOB *komplett* nach *.AVI konvertieren kann. DVD2AVI übernimmt den Sound nicht, und auf nachträgliches Rumbasteln mit Virtual Dub habe ich wirklich keine Lust. 

Welches Tool bietet sich da an? 

Grüße    

metalgear


----------



## axn (30. Oktober 2005)

Guten Abend!

TMPGEnc läd *.VOB (ohne Sound) und über den Souce Wizard auch komplette Video-DVDs mit Sound.

mfg

axn


----------

